# Planer Stand / Shop Cart



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

Here are some pics of a shop cart / planer stand I put together. This was my first project built using "real" joinery - frame and panel, stub tenon, etc. instead of pocket screw joinery. I was looking for a practice project before I built a frame and panel bed for my sister. I also wanted something small to try out the new jointer and planer I picked up so I could finally use some of the white oak I had sawn up years ago.

It is based on the Woodsmith shop plan 112. I modified it a bit. I used 3" casters instead of 5" so the cart is slightly taller. The shelves and panels are oak veneer plywood wrapped with white oak edging instead of MDF since I had some scraps lying around. The plan calls for 2 drawers in the front - I plan on adding these later - trying to decide if I want one drawer instead of 2 and if I should use oak or fir for the false fronts (I used oak for the "false front" on the cubby). The cart was finished with boiled linseed oil.

It fits the Dewalt DW735 planer very well although it was a close fit - the mounting bolts end up less than 1/16th of an inch from the top frame rails.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That thar is a good looking cart triple-B. :thumbsup: I like the planer too. Nice set up!


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it looks great, beautiful job


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

That's gonna last. Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's one fine looking cart there!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice cart. Hows that dewalt working for you?. I have the current model ridgid planer, and while I do like it, I'm sick of constantly buying blades (I use it a lot), and now I'm thinking of just upgrading to a belt sander, or a planer I can buy higher quality blades for.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

The Dewalt planer works well. It leaves a very nice surface and the dust collection is very good - although this is hooked up to an actual dust collector compared to my old Ryobi attached to a shop vac. The downside to the good dust collection is that it is extremely loud - even with hearing protection on. The adjustable depth stop is nice too, but I think mine needs adjusted because the parts come out very slightly larger than the setting.

When I was checking reviews the planer had comments about poor knife life, but I've only put enough wood to build the cart through it so I haven't given it a good test yet. I have about 700 bd ft of rough sawn QS white oak I plan to put through it so I'll have to post a better review after I run more of that through it. The package came with two sets of reversible knives so I figure they'll last a while.

The only real complaint I had about it was that I paid too much. I thought I got a good deal, but I went to the Grizzly tool sale a few weeks later to pick up a jointer and they had it $75 cheaper plus it came with a free mobile base stand.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

BigBadBuford said:


> The Dewalt planer works well. It leaves a very nice surface and the dust collection is very good - although this is hooked up to an actual dust collector compared to my old Ryobi attached to a shop vac. The downside to the good dust collection is that it is extremely loud - even with hearing protection on. The adjustable depth stop is nice too, but I think mine needs adjusted because the parts come out very slightly larger than the setting.
> 
> When I was checking reviews the planer had comments about poor knife life, but I've only put enough wood to build the cart through it so I haven't given it a good test yet. I have about 700 bd ft of rough sawn QS white oak I plan to put through it so I'll have to post a better review after I run more of that through it. The package came with two sets of reversible knives so I figure they'll last a while.
> 
> The only real complaint I had about it was that I paid too much. I thought I got a good deal, but I went to the Grizzly tool sale a few weeks later to pick up a jointer and they had it $75 cheaper plus it came with a free mobile base stand.


Ive replaced my 2 sided blades 11 times in the past year, yeah I've run that much through it. At 30.00 a pop, It's time for something else.

I've seen carbide replacement blades for your planer, I'll try to track down that link, I have 300+ wood related bookmarks, might take a bit to go through.


----------

